# Abascal lo peta en Salamanca ¡BRUTAL RECIBIMIENTO!



## acitisuJ (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tango Delta (6 Feb 2022)

¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?



¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???


----------



## moboncio (6 Feb 2022)

si se puede quitar el bozal para hacer una foto , que sentido tiene portarlo ?

adoradores del globalismo de derechas...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Feb 2022)

Casado nervioso ... y diciendo un montón de tontadas de todo tipo, ni las reproduzco ... 









Casado sale a frenar el auge de Vox en las encuestas y avisa de que esa "carambola" sólo "ayuda a Sánchez"


Con las encuestas, como la de este domingo en EL MUNDO, señalando que Vox le está comiendo terreno, el PP ha redoblado su llamamiento a unificar el voto en torno a Alfonso...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## petro6 (6 Feb 2022)

¿Les ha dicho ya que los va a llenar de panchitos?


----------



## Camaro SS (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Les ha dicho ya que los va a llenar de panchitos?



Y de panchitas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Les ha dicho ya que los va a llenar de panchitos?



De momento, los únicos que han traido panchitos, latinkings, menas, morunos y demás son PP-PSOE-Podemos-etc ... si un día pasa lo que dices pues lo reflejaremos


----------



## kenny220 (6 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> De momento, los únicos que han traido panchitos, latinkings, menas, morunos y demás son PP-PSOE-Podemos-etc ... si un día pasa lo que dices pues lo reflejaremos



El burguer king de Plaza de España, el otro dia parecía Quito, no digo nada.

En donde la torre de la, avenida Portugal, pub de centroamericanos con broncas a diario, y enfrente bar de dominicanos.








Otra pelea en la calle Pérez Oliva provoca el hartazgo de los vecinos


Una nueva pelea a primera hora de la madrugada de este sábado en la calle Pérez Oliva ha provocado el hartazgo de los vecinos de la zona, que ya no ag...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El burguer king de Plaza de España, el otro dia parecía Quito, no digo nada.
> 
> En donde la torre de la, avenida Portugal, pub de centroamericanos con broncas a diario, y enfrente bar de dominicanos.



los delincuentes a su casa de vuelta, siempre se lo he oido a VOX ... que no gobierna


----------



## Uritorco (6 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> De momento, los únicos que han traido panchitos, latinkings, menas, morunos y demás son PP-PSOE-Podemos-etc ... si un día pasa lo que dices pues lo reflejaremos



Eso es más falso un que una moneda de tres céntimos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Eso es más falso un que una moneda de tres céntimos.



el qué es falso ?


----------



## Vanatico (6 Feb 2022)

VOX ya gobierna en 11 municipios de Salamanca y ahora hay que ser primera fuerza en la capital.
Con la ayuda de Garzon y la perdida de miedo al voto util hacia el pp,VOX va a ganar en Salamanca.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vibrador letal (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Estais_avisados (6 Feb 2022)

Es aquí donde los oligofrenicos antivox se reúnen a decir subnormalidades en plan los panchitos son nuestros hermanos y derivados? Jojojo sois un chiste con patas, cuando los que nos han inundado de inmigrantes han sido los gobiernos socialistas. Ya lo dijo vox y lo han dicho más arriba, fuera el que inmigrante delincuente.

Venga por aquí abajo pueden seguir escribiendo más mononeuronales antivox.

Un saludo a los oligofrenicos.


----------



## Nicors (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?











Ahora MISMO! 3 APUÑALAMIENTOS en MADRID con 2 muertos (uno de ellos 15 años)


Hagan sus apuestas! Serán otra vez los de siempre? Tercermundismo inside




www.burbuja.info





Culpa de los rojos.


----------



## petro6 (6 Feb 2022)

" PodeVox, timando a los del otro lado ".


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> " PodeVox, timando a los del otro lado ".



Nuevo trollecillo payaso.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Feb 2022)

Veo el futuro


----------



## Estais_avisados (6 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Veo el futuro



Podesoeta strikes back 

Lo veo Igual pero con coches más modernos


----------



## pepetemete (6 Feb 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



No me veo en el meeting de ningún político la verdad... las consignas y todo lo que rodea el evento es verdaderamente muy PACO.
Ser borrego tiene que ser vivir en la puta inopia.


----------



## birdland (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Les ha dicho ya que los va a llenar de panchitos?




lo que dice vox sobre la inmigración es que mejor
Lo más parecido a nosotros y sobre todo controlada ….
pero también puede decir algo sobre los toros para no votar a vox


----------



## petro6 (6 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Nuevo trollecillo payaso.



Cuando te la metan recuerda que yo te lo advertí.


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cuando te la metan recuerda que yo te lo advertí.



Tú que vas a advertir subnormal. Un trolecillo de bajo esfuerzo.


----------



## petro6 (6 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Tú que vas a advertir subnormal. Un trolecillo de bajo esfuerzo.



Bueno, que aproveche el pollón.


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Bueno, que aproveche el pollón.



Pollón el que yo tengo, tú te quedas en gilipollón. A trolear a otra parte.


----------



## Tango Delta (6 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> lo que dice vox sobre la inmigración es que mejor
> Lo más parecido a nosotros y sobre todo controlada ….
> pero también puede decir algo sobre los toros para no votar a vox



Idiota lo más parecido a nosotros son los moros. LOS MOROS. No los amerindios descuartiizadores con CI 40.


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> Idiota lo más parecido a nosotros son los moros. LOS MOROS. No los amerindios descuartiizadores con CI 40.



Teneis que esforzaros mas, cada vez se os ve mas torpes.


----------



## birdland (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> Idiota lo más parecido a nosotros son los moros. LOS MOROS. No los amerindios descuartiizadores con CI 40.



que necesidad tiene de llamar idiota a nadie 

Si estuviésemos en un bar , también lo haría ? Lo dudo 

así que le den porculo y un abrazo … no necesariamente en ese orden


----------



## B. Golani (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?



mucho mas españoles k moros negros rumanos chinos .........


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> mucho mas españoles k moros negros rumanos chinos .........



JAJAJA si es que os cagan en la puta boca y encima dais las gracias

Seriais perfectos para grabar un video de porno sadomaso omosecsual


----------



## noseyo (6 Feb 2022)

A lo de vox le vas a pasar como a los de podemos y ciudadanos prometen promete y son los mismo que el PP y PSOE , en temas inmigrantes política 0% no se necesita ni uno no solo por la lista de parados en España que la real supera el 30% si no por que con la llegada de estos se encuentran los delitos de todo tipo ,por no decir que encima okupan todas ayudas sociales y son inmigrantes de indegencia y esto es una línea roja


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> Idiota lo más parecido a nosotros son los moros. LOS MOROS. No los amerindios descuartiizadores con CI 40.



En que se parecen mas los moros a nosotros que los panchitos?

Por curiosidad


----------



## Genomito (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> Idiota lo más parecido a nosotros son los moros. LOS MOROS. No los amerindios descuartiizadores con CI 40.


----------



## Jordanpt (6 Feb 2022)

Los trolls antiVox que alternativa proponen?? Seguir votando a los que nos llenaron de razas precarias? A los podemitas que son proinvasion a tutiplen? Voto en blanco?

Es como si alguien se queja de como te puedes follar a la Pataki que ya está notando las secuelas de la maternidad y de la edad y pone como opciones al cambio a Cristina Almeida o al Gorila del Ferreras tras un cambio de sexo.

Señores es que no hay más opciones, y aunque las hubiera es mejor no fragmentar el voto.

Es la Pataki charizada o el horror!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

algo raro pasa en este país cuando la gente normal, la gente decente , los patriotas , tienen que ir rodeados de escoltas y los hijos de puta criminales , etarras , separatistas , comunistas, socialistas y resto de escoria enemiga , campan a sus anchas y dirigen todas las instituciones


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Los trolls antiVox que alternativa proponen?? Seguir votando a los que nos llenaron de razas precarias? A los podemitas que son proinvasion a tutiplen? Voto en blanco?
> 
> Es como si alguien se queja de como te puedes follar a la Pataki que ya está notando las secuelas de la maternidad y de la edad y pone como opciones al cambio a Cristina Almeida o al Gorila del Ferreras tras un cambio de sexo.
> 
> ...



No proponen alternativas. Vienen en varios modelos:

-Podemitas escocidos repitiendo sloganes. No se esfuerzan mucho, solo repiten lo que oyen decir a la derecha para hacer bulto.
-Liberalios que se quejan de que la derecha haga política. Hay que dejar que gobierne "el mercao" y el IBEX 35 que no nos va a llevar al guano por una "mano invisible" en la que ellos creen. Son gente de fe. Que sea precisamente ese mercao el que está detrás de cosas como la inmigración masiva o la mercantilización de las personas les da igual.
-Trevijaners que lo mismo, nada de hacer política, eso ya lo hizo San Trevijano, tú no lo hagas. Siguen la palabra de San Trevijano, un caradura traidor y amargado que como no pudo cortar el bacalao durante la tra(ns)ición dijo que aquello no valia.
-Pseudotrevijaners no ideológicos que lo mismo. Tos son malos, por eso no hay que hacer nada, el que hace cosas es "votonto". Son tu cuñao. No dan para más. Tampoco se esfuerzan mucho en argumentar, solo dan para tres frases y ellos mismos lo saben.
-Nancys que hablan de los judios como si teledirigiesen a todo mundo todo el tiempo y en todo momento. Suelen acusar a Abascal de ser judio. Bueno suelen acusar de ser judio a todo el mundo, incluso entre ellos.

O estos, o tenemos el primer partido decente para plantar cara a la izquierda y al globalismo que ha habido en España. Que no es perfecto, pero lo está haciendo sorprendentemente bien.


----------



## Tango Delta (6 Feb 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Los trolls antiVox que alternativa proponen?? Seguir votando a los que nos llenaron de razas precarias? A los podemitas que son proinvasion a tutiplen? Voto en blanco?
> 
> Es como si alguien se queja de como te puedes follar a la Pataki que ya está notando las secuelas de la maternidad y de la edad y pone como opciones al cambio a Cristina Almeida o al Gorila del Ferreras tras un cambio de sexo.
> 
> ...



Troll antivox tu puta madre. Explicad vosotros por qué sois tan hijos de puta que apoyáis la invasión panchita y nadie critica a vox por ello.


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Feb 2022)

Quer no son solo follapanchos. Que son follatodos los colorines. Ellos no estan en contra de la invasion. Nos pusieron al rambo hace 5 años para decir a grito pelao que lo estaban y darse a conocer. Luego ya dejaron de estarlo, salia el paleto de amurrio en telecirco diciendo que solo estaban en contra de los ilegales, y que si les daban papeles a todos entonces NO PROBLEMO y a kalergizar a tope, y a poner a los moronegros de diputados

Son el mayor puto fraude de la historia de este pais. Pero como sus votontos son a su vez los mas subnormales de la historia.. pues ahi vamos


----------



## Vanatico (6 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> algo raro pasa en este país cuando la gente normal, la gente decente , los patriotas , tienen que ir rodeados de escoltas y los hijos de puta criminales , etarras , separatistas , comunistas, socialistas y resto de escoria enemiga , campan a sus anchas y dirigen todas las instituciones



Es cierto.Cada vez va mas protegido.


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

Chupito cada vez que un forero en un foro de política diga votonto en este hilo.


----------



## kabeljau (6 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Cuando van socialistas y comunistas, también Pp, NO HAY RETRATO DEL PÚBLICO, solamente los mafiosos.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (6 Feb 2022)

Cómo han cambiado los medios de comunicación su estrategia con Vox.

Antes era demonizarlos, ahora toca apagón informativo. Imágenes de mitin de PP del PSOE de podemos y de ciudadanos. De Vox ni palabra.


----------



## kabeljau (6 Feb 2022)

¿Intelectual fracasado? ¿Para qué pierdes el tiempo aquí pudiendo leer LoPis, LoABC,LoOKcorral?


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No proponen alternativas. Vienen en varios modelos:
> 
> -Podemitas escocidos repitiendo sloganes. No se esfuerzan mucho, solo repiten lo que oyen decir a la derecha para hacer bulto.
> -Liberalios que se quejan de que la derecha haga política. Hay que dejar que gobierne "el mercao" y el IBEX 35 que no nos va a llevar al guano por una "mano invisible" en la que ellos creen. Son gente de fe. Que sea precisamente ese mercao el que está detrás de cosas como la inmigración masiva o la mercantilización de las personas les da igual.
> ...



Te cito para que lo relean y rabien unos cuantos subnormales más...


----------



## kabeljau (6 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Cómo han cambiado los medios de comunicación su estrategia con Vox.
> 
> Antes era demonizarlos, ahora toca apagón informativo. Imágenes de mitin de PP del PSOE de podemos y de ciudadanos. De Vox ni palabra.



No le eches de comer a los gusanos.


----------



## batone79 (6 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Esto es de verdad?


----------



## kabeljau (6 Feb 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Esto es de verdad?



Es de verdad, hasta quitaron un montón de sillas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Feb 2022)

moboncio dijo:


> si se puede quitar el bozal para hacer una foto , que sentido tiene portarlo ?
> 
> adoradores del globalismo de derechas...



El tonto mira el dedo cuando le señalan la Luna. 

El hipócrita cuela mosquitos.


Taluec betilla.


----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



La litrona la regalaban por asistir al mitin?


----------



## Vanatico (6 Feb 2022)

Que cabrones sois!


----------



## ppd (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Les ha dicho ya que los va a llenar de panchitos?



Nunca le he escuchado decir eso.

Le he oido decir que los panchitos son compatriotas.

Pero tb le he oido decir que TODA la inmigración legal y en función de las necesidades de España. Nunca le he oido decir que barra libre de panchitos.


----------



## sintripulacion (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???



Eres un tonto de remate.
¿En qué te molesta que un ecuatoriano se venga a España a ganarse la vida dignamente trabajando (ojo!!! digo "trabajando" no "viviendo del cuento o paguitas") y contribuyendo con su trabajo al sostenimiento del país??.
¿ En qué te molesta que funde una familia y tenga críos que palien el invierno demográfico que tenemos encima porque los autóctonos prefieren tener mascotas a hijos???.
Y si tan patriota eres que no quieres a nadie de fuera, entonces serás al final como los tontoelculo progres que reniegan del imperio español, de nuestra presencia, logros y legado en América (dado que si a ti no te gusta que venga nadie de fuera por esa misma reglas de tres nosotros no pintabamos nada allí ni deberíamos haber ido).


----------



## sirpask (6 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Les ha dicho ya que los va a llenar de panchitos?



Si traen 10.000 hermanos sudamericanos y sudamericanas, y se llevan 100.000 vecinos del sur... ¿La gente no firmaria?


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Creo que la foto tiene un par de años pero mola.
Nada que objetar.
Raul Salinero es el que sale en primer plano?
Abracadabrante...


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Feb 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Eres un tonto de remate.
> ¿En qué te molesta que un ecuatoriano se venga a España a ganarse la vida dignamente trabajando (ojo!!! digo "trabajando" no "viviendo del cuento o paguitas") y contribuyendo con su trabajo al sostenimiento del país??.
> ¿ En qué te molesta que funde una familia y tenga críos que palien el invierno demográfico que tenemos encima porque los autóctonos prefieren tener mascotas a hijos???.
> Y si tan patriota eres que no quieres a nadie de fuera, entonces serás como los tontoelculo progres que reniegan del imperio español, de nuestra presencia, logros y legado en América.



Joder qué pedazo de hostia inmisericorde! 
Like, tío!


----------



## Soy forero (6 Feb 2022)

Cuando lo pete en Barcelona o en el país vasco será un mérito


----------



## Soy forero (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???



Mejor la mora.


----------



## claudiofp (6 Feb 2022)

moboncio dijo:


> si se puede quitar el bozal para hacer una foto , que sentido tiene portarlo ?
> 
> adoradores del globalismo de derechas...



Cojone esta aguantando la respiracion


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???



vaya tenemos ROJAZO nuevo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> Idiota lo más parecido a nosotros son los moros. LOS MOROS. No los amerindios descuartiizadores con CI 40.



*A tu puta madre mora HIJOPUTA*


----------



## Dmtry (6 Feb 2022)

No cantes victoria, en cuanto toquen el poder y Europa les diga que les cierra el grifo volverán al redil.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???




Porque Ortega se casó con una mejicana y tiene sangre pelotuda, Monasterio es medio cubana y el chino facha de Usera les cae simpático.


----------



## Taxis. (6 Feb 2022)

Casado debe estar deseando que termine esta campaña..., los castellanoleoneses lo consideran un traidor y cada día que pasa la cantidad de votos que pierde a favor de VOX es brutal.


----------



## Vctrlnz (6 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Cuando lo pete en Barcelona o en el país vasco será un mérito



Allí mejor darles la independencia y después bombardearlos hasta que no quede uno vivo.
A continuación reconquista y repoblar con ucranianas.


----------



## javac (6 Feb 2022)

Me fascina la gente que se ha entregado al nuevo mesías, que es otro político más sin experiencia profesional ni formación en empresa privada.
Me fascina que se declare el nuevo mesías que represente todo lo más rancio y caduco de la España de la "Escopeta Nacional", terratenientes, señoritos andaluces y extremeños, gente sin formación.
Me fascina el racismo exacerbado hacia los extranjeros, cuando España es un país de emigrantes, a los que nos han tratado como mierda en otros países, como Alemania, Francia, UK y Bélgica.
Me fascina que se pueda votar a un partido político que abiertamente miente y sus fórmulas son los 11 eslóganes de propaganda que editó Goebbels en los años 30.

Como país, tenemos lo que nos merecemos porque los políticos son el vivo reflejo de nuestra sociedad, es intolerable la mediocridad que tenemos con Pablo Casado, con Pedro Sanchez, con Feijoo, pero este señor? de verdad? tiene un mínimo más de talento que los otros? Qué solución es capaz de proponer otra persona sin experiencia?

Somos muy muy mayores para esta mierda de Una, grande y libre. Yo no quiero volver al país de "los santos inocentes", al país de la miseria, al pais de terratenientes y de Estado condescendiente, de caciques. Yo no quiero esta mierda de patio de recreo de turistas europeos, ni un pais de camareros y de hoteles, de cultura de la pereza y de hoteles, quiero un puto país capaz de tener industria digital y de fabricación. Y de todos los partidos que hay, este es el que más me avergüenza, ste partido no tiene la formación mínima para hacer una transición hacia las cosas que quiero

Si ninguno de nuestros políticos es capaz de hacer estas cosas y las decisiones de alta política se toman en Francia/Alemania, veo totalmente prescindible y necesario el adelgazamiento de políticos y acabar con toda esa estructura de mamadores de lo público

Yo quiero un país como Estonia, con estructuras muy livianas de políticos, con capacidad de creación de empresas digitales casi inmediatas, de digitalización de recursos.

Y, además, estoy totalmente a favor de cualquiera de fuera que venga a trabajar de manera honrada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kago Shen Tao (6 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???



por cuestiones históricas los latinos están hermanados con España y en términos generales los sudamericanos se integran bastante bien, hablan el idioma, son currantes (aunque sea de baja cualificación) y su única ambición es traer a la familia y prosperar, no parasitar como los moros o los negratas

lo que hay que hacer es desarticular a las bandas callejeras que los progres han alimentado llegando a catalogar a los Latin King como "asociaciones culturales" (y subvencionándolas) y eso es tan sencillo como aplicar el sentido común de VOX: delinques, a tu puto país a cumplir las penas.

los chinos son mafia, pura y dura, parasitaria. Currantes? muchísimo, pero les metes un buen control fiscal como el que le metes a los autónomos españoles y los ahogas, a ellos y a las mafias chinas. Interesa quedarse con el chino que curra y paga impuestos, al resto hay que quitárselos de encima

A los moromierda y a los subsaharianos hay que quitárselos de encima como sea. Que aprendan español y curren y si no a tomar por el culo

Y el único partido que predica eso es VOX


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Feb 2022)

Masivamente Vox. La respuesta española.


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

yo creo que si Irene Montero y la Belarra aprietan un poco más en la campaña, VOX puede dar la campanada.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (6 Feb 2022)

Podemos no esta ni se le espera.


----------



## Klapaucius (7 Feb 2022)

El podemos de color verde.


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

moboncio dijo:


> si se puede quitar el bozal para hacer una foto , que sentido tiene portarlo ?
> 
> adoradores del globalismo de derechas...



Na,mucho mejor darles munición a los enemigos y sus sicarios los medios de manipulación.


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Esto lo arregla Cytel


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Veo el futuro



Depende de la proyección en las encuestas,pero si, es un muy probable futuro.


----------



## juster (7 Feb 2022)

GRANDE ABASCAL !!!


----------



## Mr. Frost (7 Feb 2022)

Yo no soy votante de Vox, y posiblemente no llegue a serlo nunca, aunque no lo puedo asegurar 100%.

Lo que sí querría preguntarle a los que Vox se les queda a la izquierda de sus pensamientos políticos, ¿qué anhelan?, ¿un alzamiento militar y una dictadura?. Y si de verdad se creen que esta gilipollez puede llegar a ocurrir alguna vez.

¿O sois gilipollas trevijanistas, estos que llevan esperando 40 años la llegada de su mesías?.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Feb 2022)

moboncio dijo:


> si se puede quitar el bozal para hacer una foto , que sentido tiene portarlo ?
> 
> adoradores del globalismo de derechas...



Este cuando llegue al poder.. mejor que no llegue quizás.. porque da pavor el doble pensar 

tanto os cuesta votar algún partido desconocido y llevarlo al parlamento?


----------



## Nefersen (7 Feb 2022)

Casado, porque no se presta a actos públicos, que si no reuniría a mucha más gente.


----------



## selenio (7 Feb 2022)

Buff que deseperados estan los progres del PSOE, de Podemos y del PP, ahora han metido un ejercito de trolls CMs, que van de FALSOS EQUIDISTANTES y APOLITICOS, pero solamente para que no se vote a VOX, PERO QUE PUTA CASUALIDAD, que miedo tienen, ya no les basta con la demonizacion de siempre, con el facha caca, culo, pedo, pis, de toda la vida, ahora son todos abstencionistas, centristas, y supuestamente expodemitas, exsociatas, o expepepros, etc.

IROS TODOS A TOMAR POR CULO, PUTOS CMS ANTIVOX.


----------



## Decipher (7 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Mi idea de la historia la configuran películas de propaganda hechas por izmierdistas.



Vale, langosto.


----------



## ashe (7 Feb 2022)

Lo que demuestra que no son tan diferentes a los podemongers si uno rasca de fondo, bueno tal vez a simple vista no sean tan nauseabundos, a simple vista digo... porque luego... por ej borrando videos de vistaalegre por los contagios o apoyar el encierro, y que decir de viva el rey (cuando en realidad en España no hay monarquia) cuando dicen estar en contra de la famosa agenda 2030 con el que idolatran con el pin famoso...

O dicho mas simple, gente que lo ha recibido que no dejan de ser indignados que se quejan del presente sin conocer las causas de su indignación, en este caso muchos sin mala fé, pero no dejan de ser engañados, unos para poder autoengañarse, otros por una esperanza erronea, etc


----------



## César92 (7 Feb 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> La litrona la regalaban por asistir al mitin?



Jajajajajaj


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Feb 2022)

Tango Delta dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho ya que los panchitos son nuestros hermanos españoles tan españoles como nosotros con los mismos derechos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones hay tanto cabrón de VOX que acepta a invasión panchita y china???



Porque preferimos panchitos a progres. Mil veces.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Feb 2022)

Que salamanca tiene universidad, pero el resto de la provincia es como la peor Gandalucia de señoritos y jornaleros. Una gente muy atrasada. Tengo unos vecinos de Salamanca y les llegan todas las modas con 20 años de retraso.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Feb 2022)

Qué pesadilla con el Revival Franquista PACO


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy harto de decirlo, que es el mismo perro pero con distinto collar. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> ...es como la peor Gandalucia de señoritos y jornaleros. Una gente muy atrasada.



Señoritos de esos que veis en las películas quedan pocos -yo no conozco ninguno-, y jornaleros, cada vez menos porque están cobrando sin dar un palo al agua. Los atrasados ya están pensando en el carnaval, la semana santa, etc, sin faltarles de nada.

Qué poco conocéis a los andaluces... ná!

El que vaya diciendo eso, que se meta en un pueblo de Andalucía, a ver a quién se la pega.


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que no son tan diferentes a los podemongers si uno rasca de fondo, bueno tal vez a simple vista no sean tan nauseabundos, a simple vista digo... porque luego... por ej borrando videos de vistaalegre por los contagios o apoyar el encierro, y que decir de viva el rey (cuando en realidad en España no hay monarquia) cuando dicen estar en contra de la famosa agenda 2030 con el que idolatran con el pin famoso...
> 
> O dicho mas simple, gente que lo ha recibido que no dejan de ser indignados que se quejan del presente sin conocer las causas de su indignación, en este caso muchos sin mala fé, pero no dejan de ser engañados, unos para poder autoengañarse, otros por una esperanza erronea, etc



Bueno eso es tu visión de hechos sin importancia. Ya ves como se llenan sus mítines ( y lo ocultan los medios comprados ), no por ellos sino por su programa. Hablan de su programa que es realista, y la gente vota a sus programas. Pensar que la gente les va a dejar de votar por no se que chorradas de pin y gilipolleces es de no conocer los problemas de la gente y sus soluciones para resolverlos.


----------



## Decipher (7 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bueno eso es tu visión de hechos sin importancia. Ya ves como se llenan sus mítines ( y lo ocultan los medios comprados ), no por ellos sino por su programa. Hablan de su programa que es realista, y la gente vota a sus programas. Pensar que la gente les va a dejar de votar por no se que chorradas de pin y gilipolleces es de no conocer los problemas de la gente y sus soluciones para resolverlos.



Es que o son perfectos en todo o hay que votar a un partido nazi que da asco verlo y lo conforman cuatro descerebrados. No hay más.


----------



## zirick (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (7 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Señoritos de esos que veis en las películas quedan pocos -yo no conozco ninguno-, y jornaleros, cada vez menos porque están cobrando sin dar un palo al agua. Los atrasados ya están pensando en el carnaval, la semana santa, etc, sin faltarles de nada.
> 
> Qué poco conocéis a los andaluces... ná!
> 
> El que vaya diciendo eso, que se meta en un pueblo de Andalucía, a ver a quién se la pega.



Hace un par de años conoci a uno de Badalatosa que se dedicaba a la recogida de aceitunas en Otoño e invierno. En Primavera pillaba otras temas agricolas dependiendo como iba el año. Asi que los jornaleros aun siguen lo que pasa que diferentea antes.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (7 Feb 2022)

Vox ya comienza a traicionar a sus primeros seguidores...pregunten, pregunten a los de Hazte Oír.

¿ Fuera de la política que haría el señor Abascal? Pues eso...


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Buff que deseperados estan los progres del PSOE, de Podemos y del PP, ahora han metido un ejercito de trolls CMs, que van de FALSOS EQUIDISTANTES y APOLITICOS, pero solamente para que no se vote a VOX, PERO QUE PUTA CASUALIDAD, que miedo tienen, ya no les basta con la demonizacion de siempre, con el facha caca, culo, pedo, pis, de toda la vida, ahora son todos abstencionistas, centristas, y supuestamente expodemitas, exsociatas, o expepepros, etc.
> 
> IROS TODOS A TOMAR POR CULO, PUTOS CMS ANTIVOX.



Són "decepcionados" con el "sistema" y el "régimen del 78", al que culpan de todo. Curioso leer a foreros históricos coincidir con discursos de Podemos y de ERC o Bildu, atacándo la Constitución del 78. Constitución que si se respetara al pié de la letra otro gallo nos cantara, no existiría la LIVG, no habría "conciertos" ni prebendas para nacionalistas, y muchas otras burradas no habrían sucedido, como los estados de alarma. Són falaces, no es que la Constitución sea globalista, es que se la están follando los globalistas, que no es lo mismo.
Pero estos decepcionaditos no ofrecen otra solución que la de no votar, la de quedarse en casa, pero vienen a decirlo a un foro donde la mayoría somos pro-VOX, no van a otros foros de izquierdas con esa gaita, se les ve el plumero.


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Feb 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Vox ya comienza a traicionar a sus primeros seguidores...pregunten, pregunten a los de Hazte Oír.
> 
> ¿ Fuera de la política que haría el señor Abascal? Pues eso...



Y digo más.

No oigo los chillidos de protesta de las marranas del género en Murcia y Andalucía.

Ah ya, "BOCS no eh el queh mandah gñeee".


----------



## Don Luriio (7 Feb 2022)

Festival del ignore


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Yo estoy harto de decirlo, que es el mismo perro pero con distinto collar. Ojalá me equivoque.



En qué te basas?


----------



## javac (7 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bueno eso es tu visión de hechos sin importancia. Ya ves como se llenan sus mítines ( y lo ocultan los medios comprados ), no por ellos sino por su programa. Hablan de su programa que es realista, y la gente vota a sus programas. Pensar que la gente les va a dejar de votar por no se que chorradas de pin y gilipolleces es de no conocer los problemas de la gente y sus soluciones para resolverlos.



La gente no se ha leído un proyecto o panfleto político en su vida
Su programa "España para los españoles, hagamos España grande de nuevo, recuperemos nuestras tradiciones y cosas"
"los de fuera nos roban, echemos a los de fuera para que los españoles recuperen el empleo"

Lo repito, los 11 principios de la propaganda de Goebbels "crea verdades simples que el pueblo crea, crea un enemigo común y ve variando el mensaje cada cierto tiempo"

Cambio el país
"Hacer USA grande de nuevo, USA para los USANOs, hagamos un muro contra los mexicanos, etc etc, rompamos el acuerdo comercial con Mexico"
"Hacer UK grande de nuevo, UK para los UKn, salgamos de la UN, etc"
"hagamos Polonia grande de nuevo, Polonia para los polacos, refrentemos las ideas de la iglesia frente a las leyes"

Resultado de USA: el muro, en mi casa está puesto, USA está en profundo declive, los chinos instalan fábricas en USA porque los costes laborales de los rednecks son menores. En muchas zonas, USA es un país del tercer mundo.

Resultados de UK: 40% de pérdida de los investigadores de fuera en R/D. Wayne Rooney se pondrá a estudiar para cubrir los puestos. No tienen gente para cubrir posiciones
Resultado de los british en Benidorm y Almería: nadie me dijo que me tendriá que volver a UK porque ya no soy europeo, etc ni que tenía que pagar la sanidad. God save the Queen

Resultado de UK de pymes: oye, que no me dejan exportar a la UE, que tengo que pagar IVA e impuestos, desabastecimiento en mercados y subida de los precios

Pero lo que más me cabrea, es "no tienen formación empresarial ninguna". Cómo cojones va a arreglar algo que no conocen?
Y cada uno de estos nos cuesta 85000 euros

Por cierto, Alemania y Polonia bajan los impuestos, entre ellos, las gasolinas. Alemania no es ejemplo de nada, pero al menos, es más austera que nosotros

Cuando fuimos a venderle el AVE a los americanos, la frase de los americanos fue "no nos lo podemos permitir"
Yo pondría responsabilidad penal de los proyectos políticos fallidos, a pagar con el bolsillo del político, como los clubes de futbol









Polonia sigue la receta de Alemania y baja 4.500 millones los impuestos


El Gobierno polaco ha seguido la receta de Alemania y otros socios europeos y aprobado una rebaja de impuestos histórica de hasta 4.500 millones de euros para hacer frente a la inflación y a la pérdida de tracción de la recuperación. El primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha anunciado un...



www.eleconomista.es





Edito: a esto me refiero como responsabilidad política, hasta el gorro estoy de la falta de programa, a esto se reduce el programa

Si alguien acusa, tiene que ser con pruebas. Si no hay pruebas, hay que callarse.
*Si acusas sin pruebas y te pillan, hay que cesar a esta persona.*

Si acusas sin pruebas, mientes. Si el presidente de la oposición o del gobierno, igual me da, miente, hay que echarle de la política. Si yo miento en mi empresa y me pillan, es habitual un expediente sancionador

Esto lo hacía bien Jose María García; toda la info que tenía estaba siempre contrastada.









Casado acusa sin pruebas a Zapatero de ser un comisionista de Maduro


"Zapatero ha osado hablar de nosotros, el comisionista de Maduro, el socio de negocios de un tirano que ha asesinado, según la ONU, a tres mil compatriotas venezolanos", ha espetado




www.eldiario.es





El duque de Maduro y el comisionista de Maduro. Así se ha referido el presidente del PP, Pablo Casado, al expresidente del gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en un mítin celebrado este domingo en Palencia. Casado ha reprochado que el PSOE saque a todos los "fantasmas del armario apolillado de la izquierda radical". *Casado acusa sin pruebas *a Zapatero de ser un comisionista de Maduro: "Zapatero ha osado hablar de nosotros, el comisionista de Maduro, el socio de negocios de un tirano que ha asesinado, según la ONU, a tres mil compatriotas venezolanos". 

Por cierto, de bajeza de ser humano dar el pésame a la familia del chaval de 15 años fallecido y en el mismo tuit, criticar al gobierno. De chusma de ser humano


----------



## rondo (7 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cuando te la metan recuerda que yo te lo advertí.



Primero me la tienen que meter y si lo hacen te daré la razón y no los votaré mas


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No proponen alternativas. Vienen en varios modelos:
> 
> -Podemitas escocidos repitiendo sloganes. No se esfuerzan mucho, solo repiten lo que oyen decir a la derecha para hacer bulto.
> -Liberalios que se quejan de que la derecha haga política. Hay que dejar que gobierne "el mercao" y el IBEX 35 que no nos va a llevar al guano por una "mano invisible" en la que ellos creen. Son gente de fe. Que sea precisamente ese mercao el que está detrás de cosas como la inmigración masiva o la mercantilización de las personas les da igual.
> ...



Obviamente les has dado en todos los morros.

NI UNO, se ha atrevido a contestarte. Más claro agua.


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Obviamente les has dado en todos los morros.
> 
> NI UNO, se ha atrevido a contestarte. Más claro agua.



Yo creo que esta gente o son 15 añeros, cm o unos perfectos ignorantes.


----------



## NXT (7 Feb 2022)

moboncio dijo:


> si se puede quitar el bozal para hacer una foto , que sentido tiene portarlo ?
> 
> adoradores del globalismo de derechas...



No es lo mismo quitarse la mascarilla 5 segundos que no llevarla durante horas. En cuanto al sentido de llevarla, si es al aire libre fuera de aglomeraciones, ninguna. Dentro de aglomeraciones e interiores, sí la tiene.

El globalismo imperante en la actualidad es el progre, estatalista, feminista y lgtbiqdisney+ No hay otro.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (7 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En qué te basas?



otro pelado de España 2000 cabreado y resentido de que VOX se haya postulado como la única alternativa de derechas sin promulgar premisas antisemitas, racistas y luego no les haya dejado tomar parte de esta revolución nacional.

Y los hemos visto y bastante por los actos de VOX viniendo con la bandera franquista y con esvásticas y siendo pateados por los demócratas


----------



## javac (7 Feb 2022)

A esto me refiero con traer talento a España.
Puedo echar dos políticos y pagarle 150 000 euros a una tía capaz de crear una técnica que revitalice una región?









La "chica de cobre" que está cambiando el futuro industrial de Riotinto


Hace apenas 20 años, la antaño fértil cuenca minera de Riotinto quedó como reliquia. Tras años de decadencia, las minas se clausuraron y la zona se...




www.20minutos.es





o tengo que seguir teniendo 3 cargos de confianza para que un hombre sin formación en la empresa no sea capaz de darle al botón gordo a cambió de 85000 euros por año?


----------



## Mr. Frost (7 Feb 2022)

Tío, qué mensaje tan convincente. Después de ver esto no sé cómo puede quedar alguien que pretenda votar a Vox.


----------



## Mr. Frost (7 Feb 2022)

Pues ya van ocho páginas y aún nadie de los que Vox se les queda a la izquierda de sus planteamientos políticos han dicho cuál es su alternativa.

Sólo me interesan estos, porque lo que digan los progres, y demás morralla de izquierdas, me la trae al pairo.


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Pues ya van ocho páginas y aún nadie de los que Vox se les queda a la izquierda de sus planteamientos políticos han dicho cuál es su alternativa.
> 
> Sólo me interesan estos, porque lo que digan los progres, y demás morralla de izquierdas, me la trae al pairo.



Vox mira por él obrero, de los remeros que madrugan para trabajar, por eso la élite comunista los odia.


----------



## NXT (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando te ves incapaz de hilar argumento alguno y sólo te queda el insulto.


----------

